# [FT] Mush Lamps [LF] NMT, Items to catalogue, DIY Wishlist



## Basti01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello everyone,
me and a friend recently received the mush lamp recipe and a few of the ingredients in return for a couple of hybrids. We’ve decided to sell some of these beautiful lamps here on belltree.
Note: all Items in this listing are *genuine* and *non-hacked*.

Each bundle contains the following items:
*5x Mush lamp - Ordinary mushroom**
**please note that you will be able to change the color of each lamp to one of the 5 possible variants with customization kits, should you want to have multiple of one color or every single color.*

Here is an example of all available versions:


Asking for:
*15 nmt per bundle (5 lamps in total)*
OR
*10 nmt + 15 random* items for us to catalogue*
* all Items MUST be reorderable. Full sets would be appreciated but you can choose anything you have on hand
OR
*15 nmt with a reduction for every DIY-recipe from our lists (mostly flower-related recipes)*:*

DIY recipes we are looking for with a rough value:
common: 1-2 nmt https://nookazon.com/profile/4235463293/wishlist/2518028953
normal: 3-4 nmt https://nookazon.com/profile/4235463293/wishlist/2719159042
rare/popular: 5+ nmt (open to negotiation) https://nookazon.com/profile/4235463293/wishlist/3556593725

*note: we are only looking for the recipes not the items.


Send me a direct message if you are interested.
Thank you^^


----------



## Basti01 (Apr 29, 2020)

Push


----------

